# How long have you been turning?



## Skye (Oct 31, 2006)

Just wondering. I've seen such a vast array of workmanship here, I'm curious to know who's been turning for how long. I know some people havenâ€™t been turning long at all and have really taken off, Toni for one comes to mind. I think people who are newer to the site than her would be surprised how short a time she's been at it.

Me, I've been turning for about 10-11 months. No prior experience in wood at all. Still low on practice, but as my wood pile grows, it'll come faster.

How about you?


----------



## Dario (Oct 31, 2006)

A bit more than 2 years but actual turning shop time  is only a few weeks if you sum it all up. [B)]


----------



## Chuck Key (Oct 31, 2006)

Turned my first bowl in high school shop class 41 years ago[]

Chuckie


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 31, 2006)

About a quarter as long as Chuckie.  (Makes me feel younger already!)[][][][]


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 31, 2006)

Started 4-5 years ago, but very sporatic with for a while... really beginning to get into it now that am retired and not having to commute an hour to/from work.


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 31, 2006)

one-tenth (1/10) the time as Chuckie...I must be really young! But I was in high school 40 years ago...[?][] I wish I had started much earlier. 
do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />About a quarter as long as Chuckie.  (Makes me feel younger already!)[][][][]


----------



## vick (Oct 31, 2006)

About 3 years since I got my lathe maybe more, but when I was moving between states I did not turn anything for about 8 months.  So I guess I would say about 2 1/2 years turning.


----------



## jthompson1995 (Oct 31, 2006)

I turned my first project in my freshman year in high school, but that was only 14 years ago[].  I didn't have any chance since my sophomore year so I took about an 11 year break and have been turning (mostly pens) pretty regularly since February.


----------



## redbulldog (Oct 31, 2006)

Watch out while I get up to use my cane. I turned my first bowl in 1947 at Roosevelt High School in Fresno,CA.


----------



## Chuck Key (Oct 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />I wish I had started much earlier.
> Don



Me too, I don't feel a day over 59 that is until November 24.  Did not start turning pens until fall of 2000 [8D]

Chuckie


----------



## gerryr (Oct 31, 2006)

I turned my first pen in late July last year.  Prior to that I had turned maybe a dozen fly rod grips and reel seat inserts.  I was a miserable failure at shop in grade school.[xx(]


----------



## txbob (Oct 31, 2006)

Been turning pens for 10 years, turning wood for 50 years.
txbob


----------



## ken69912001 (Oct 31, 2006)

I had never touched a lathe until Feburary this year. Its about all I turn but I am starting to get into bowls now.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 31, 2006)

Gerry,
I haven't turned any yet, but I want to get into the fly rod grips and reel seats.. I saw one done by a guy in MI or MN... fantastic stuff... where I live is one of top trout rivers in country.. might turn out to be good seller.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 31, 2006)

&lt;ade my first turning nearly 20 years ago. a goblet that I didi not have all the accessories needed to complete. It hen spent about a year making all sorts of small turnings, from game pieces to tool handles and even a few spindles for chairs etc.
stopped turning at all for about twelve years or so. still did lots of work in the shop just not the round kind. started turning pens thre or four years ago and now my lathe has by far more hours of use than any other machine in my shop.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 31, 2006)

Turning for four years (and I'm not counting the turnings I did in high school[:0]). Almost two years for pens.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Oct 31, 2006)

About the same as Dario - 2 years. But only a few weeks of actual lathe time. I've only done pens so far but I'd like to take a whack at bowls.


----------



## Penmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

I've been turning about 20% of my life.

P.S. Never mind I'm 14 []


----------



## kent4Him (Oct 31, 2006)

For Pens, just under 3 years.  I turned my first bowl in 95 or 96.


----------



## mewell (Oct 31, 2006)

Pens? Only for about 2 years now... Other 'thangs like bowls and lamps - 30 years!

Mark


----------



## guts (Oct 31, 2006)

about $4,000.00 ago or 18 months,not counting the new shop i had to build.


----------



## DocStram (Oct 31, 2006)

About 2 years .... off and on ... unfortunately, mostly off.


----------



## dbriski (Oct 31, 2006)

Only been turning since June, so thats 5 months.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Oct 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by guts_
> <br />about $4,000.00 ago



I'm afraid to count in terms of $$.  I'm sure that would result in me finding a new home [:0]

So, I'll just say a little under two years.


----------



## jjenk02 (Oct 31, 2006)

I've only been turning for about 6 months, but I'm getting better at it everyday thanks to the info I have gotten from this site. I wish I had found it earlier, then I wouldn't have made all the mistakes I did[8D]


----------



## reed43 (Oct 31, 2006)

5 years and turn 3to6 pen daily. This is more fun than a barrel of monkeys. Seeing what is inside a piece of wood when you turn off the outside is sometimes breath taking.


----------



## ashaw (Oct 31, 2006)

Turning for 4 years.


----------



## twoofakind (Oct 31, 2006)

About 7-8 months ago.
Andy


----------



## Rochester (Oct 31, 2006)

Pen turning two years.  Woodworking about 25 years.


----------



## keithz (Oct 31, 2006)

I've been turning for 4 years.  I've been turning pens for 4 weeks.

keithz


----------



## jaywood1207 (Oct 31, 2006)

Almost 2 years for pens but I don't count the first one as I made about 5 pens then stopped for several months to fill orders for flatwork and scrollsaw work.


----------



## GreggR (Oct 31, 2006)

Metals - 18 years. Wood, less than a year. Everyone here has been very helpful, IMHO it's easier to turn metal and a lot less emotionally rewarding, but metal is definitely financially more rewarding.


----------



## cozee (Oct 31, 2006)

Been hanging around here for about a year. I like to really check things out before I jump in with both feet. Turned my first pen (first turniong of anything!) this past July. So I've been turning about 4 months now.


----------



## penbros (Nov 1, 2006)

hmm.. i started ... maybe... im thinking january-ish 2006. so not long.  Man does it feel way longer than that. Im a freshman (dont hate me cuz of that JK) and am taking shop in 07. I dont really need to take it but its my only escape from the norm. Its gonna be a snap!


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 1, 2006)

About 2 years. Have only turned pens and small things so far.


----------



## TBone (Nov 1, 2006)

Let's see.  Since it's the first of the month....counting this month and last month....................that makes 3 months   []


----------



## Monty (Nov 1, 2006)

Let's see, it will be 3 years this next February. Mostly turn pens, with a few bowls and vases when time permits.


----------



## ncseeker (Nov 1, 2006)

I've only been turning since January of this year.  Prior to that, I had no real woodworking experience.  I now own two lathes and my car has been banished from the garage to make room for all the new toys. 

I don't even want to count up all the money I've spent on this hobby !!!  Sure is fun !!


----------



## loglugger (Nov 1, 2006)

Turning about 6 years, pens about 3 years, woodworking in one form or another about 30 years. Since I started pens other woodworking projects are almost nonexistent. Pens go to the Freedom Pen Project at Saw Mill Creek except for a few presents for family and friends. Have enjoyed turning pen, gets kind of habit forming.
Bob


----------



## woodchuckd (Nov 1, 2006)

I started turning pens on DH lathe in May.  Bought my own lathe in June and have been going ever since.  Love it! [8D]


----------



## tonyhamm (Nov 2, 2006)

I've been turning 2 years this month.  Took the pen turning class at WC and have been hooked ever since.


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 2, 2006)

That's a darn good question!
As soon as the CA fumes clear from my head I hope to remember.[][)]


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 2, 2006)

Less than a year, and have only turned pens but will try small bowls shortly,Lol has been trying to stop the spending (with no success).Its been very therapeutic and rewarding


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi,

I have been a woodworker for 10 years, mostly furniture (see my web site[])

I have been turning for 8 years, making pens for about 7, but really only seriously in the last 3-4 years.

[]

Still like making furniture more, but pens help to tide the winter for me.


----------



## Snazzypens (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br /> I know some people havenâ€™t been turning long at all and have really taken off, Toni for one comes to mind.
> How about you?



Thank you Skye, I feel very proud to be thought of[:I] yep I have just hit my 6 months turning yesterday. The 1st of november marked my 6 months mark. I am really enjoying my turning very much
Toni


----------



## Skye (Nov 2, 2006)

Well, you've been going half as long as me and tried things I havent had the.... guts to try yet. []


----------



## Snazzypens (Nov 2, 2006)

Hey mate I have also got a bucket load of duds too that did not work[]


----------



## Skye (Nov 2, 2006)

Nobody have to know about those, lol


----------



## steve542 (Nov 3, 2006)

Went to a one day class at Highland Hardware in Atlanta in January 2006, but hit the ground running in March with my own lathe and shop. Have since taken two other one day classes at Highland(sharpening and bowls) and went to the John C. Campbell Folk School in North Carolina in April for a one week wood turning class with Nick Cook and Ernie Newman.  Joined the Georgia Association of Woodturners in July and thru that group I have a great mentor named Harvey Meyer who I meet with monthly for some one on one help.  I also went to the first Bubbasville Southeast meeting and look forward to many more. My wife signed me up to be in a crafts show and sale at her office in December which will be my first show and attempt to sell my turned items.  I have about 70 pens made and am moving into bottle stoppers and shave brushes.  I have also made some bowls, platters, boxes, tops, as well as ruined mucho wood, pen kits, bushings, and other assorted items, BUT I am getting better every month.  Made plenty of mistakes, but have several dozen items that I am very pleased with.  This web site has been a wonderful source of information. Hang in there everybody![^][8D][][]


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 3, 2006)

I picked up a general machinery lathe at a garage sale and started turning canes sporadically about about four years ago, started pens about 3 years ago. I havent made a cane, since! I wish I, too,had started long before that. 

Glenn McCullough
Chesterfield, MI


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 3, 2006)

Two years (My lathe arrived Oct 29 '06 if I remember correctly).  I've made one bowl and two bottle stoppers.  The rest has been pens...and I'm finally getting the hang of them.


----------

